

Google shamed by Apple in race to HTML5 - franze
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/09/16/google_html5_effort_stinks/

======
beej71
Just to doublecheck, I got out my shamemometer, and it was at 8.6 for Apple,
but at 8.7 for Google! The Register really nailed it with this one.

------
wccrawford
What is this tabloid crap? Why are we sharing this? This doesn't add anything
to anyone's knowledge, and it's just outright ridiculous.

Shamed? Really? Because everyone had only a single goal, HTML5, and Google was
a couple steps behind?

It's like saying taking 2nd place in the Olympics is shameful.

------
Raphael
I do have a couple issues with the Android browser on a phone, but overall I
am pleased with it, and I've never thought it was too slow. The most obvious
problem is that switching tabs takes too long. Also, lack of SVG rendering.
(This happens to be preventing it from passing the Acid3 Test.)

<http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=1376>

